# Cynder vs Stryke



## JackPK

[size=+2]*Cynder vs Stryke*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3; Singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 month
*Damage Cap:* 40
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out.
*Arena Description:* Olivine’s Lighthouse
This arena is split into multiple different areas, and Pokémon in different areas can’t attack each other.
Based on the lighthouse in SoulSilver, the description is for anyone who doesn’t have the game.

Outside the lighthouse – Where the battle starts, it is a large clear area with precipitous cliffs to the south and east and the lighthouse proper along the north edge. The staris to the west are blocked off for the battle.


First Floor – This spacious, rectangular room has two rows of potted plants flanking the path to the broken elevator, there is a set of stairs leading to the second floor on the left. To the sides of the room, past the plants are tables with two chairs apiece. 


Second Floor – This room is the same size and shape as the floor below, but it has a large wall running down the middle of the room from the north wall to the center, creating a U-like shape. The stairs from the First Floor and the ladder to the Third Floor are in the opposite extremes of the U. 


Third Floor A – The Third Floor is a circular room, slightly smaller in diameter than the preceding room, split into two parts by a wall, Part A is the north eastern fourth and Part B is the remaining three fourths. Part A has two windows and both ladders, up and down, are close to each other.


Fourth Floor A – The fourth Floor is the mirror image of the Third Floor, with Part A being the three fourths part of the room. There is only a ladder going down, but there is a doorway leading to empty air in the extreme eastern wall. Any Pokémon using this doorway will fall onto the roof of the Second Floor. There is another window in the exterior wall beside the north aligned interior wall.


Second Floor Roof – This is the same size as the First and Second Floors, and has a bit of space between the edge and the wall of the Third Floor. The entrance to the Third Floor is in the southern wall. There isn’t much railing.


Third Floor B – The rest of the Third Floor. It has a few windows and the ladder up is in the northern part.


Fourth Floor B – Just like Third Floor A, only in the northwest corner.


Fifth Floor – A circular room with an interior wall running from the north wall to the center of the room. The ladder up is just to the east of the interior wall.


Lens Room – This is the top of the lighthouse, the ladder is inside a circle of lenses with an exit at the south edge. The walls of the room are made of glass with steel supports. The elevator at the north wall is broken, just like the one in the First Floor, but there is a league Kadabra next to it, which can be asked to teleport Pokémon only to the First Floor.
*Additional Rules:* Falling damage might be determined like the damage from Sky Drop, but that’s up to the ref. Pokémon are sent out in the outside field, no matter where their ally fainted. Pokémon and their trainers are in constant communication, despite being in different areas because of the Kadabra. Moving between areas requires one action.



*Cynder's active squad*

 *Houdini* the male Zorua <Illusion>
 *Walter* the shiny male Ralts <Trace> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Relic* the genderless Bronzor <Heatproof> @ Weakness Policy
 *Shadow* the female Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Peridotite* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes>
 *Pyre* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Spooky Plate
 *Quillian* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>


*Stryke's active squad*

 *Dragonflycave.com* the genderless Porygon2 <Download>
 *USB Charger* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Saganaki (OPA!!)* the male Magby <Flame Body>
 *Colbur* the shiny genderless Magnemite <Sturdy>
 *Tenorock* the shiny male Nosepass <Magnet Pull>
 *Dent* the male Pansage <Gluttony>
 *Pod* the male Pansear <Gluttony>
 *Corn* the male Panpour <Gluttony>

Coin flip says:

Cynder sends out first
Stryke sends out and issues commands
Cynder issues commands

Good luck, both of you!


----------



## Cynder

Go Relic, time get some spot_light_.


----------



## Stryke

Oho?? Trying to _pun_-up me, huh? Well, I can say with cert_pun_ty that it won't work. Let's show em how it's _pun_, Opa!! 

Let's start off with a good old *Thief*, shortly followed by a *Swagger*, then round it all off with a *Flame Charge*. If Relic uses Protect or Double Team at any point, then use *Focus Energy* if it's on the first action, *Double Team* if it's on the second, and *Sunny Day* if it's on the third.

*Thief/Focus Energy~Swagger/Double Team~Flame Charge/Sunny Day*

(Also, thank you Jack, for taking on our battle!!)


----------



## Cynder

Preemptive *Swagger* sound good to you? It does to me, so start with that. Then get inside the building. If at this point you are confused, chill. If not, use this time to en_light_en yourself by using *Calm Mind*.

*Swagger ~ Enter Building ~ Calm Mind / Chill*

Thanks for picking this battle so quickly, JackPK!


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Cynder vs Stryke: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3; Singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 month
*Damage Cap:* 40
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out.
*Arena Description:* Olivine’s Lighthouse
This arena is split into multiple different areas, and Pokémon in different areas can’t attack each other.
Based on the lighthouse in SoulSilver, the description is for anyone who doesn’t have the game.

Outside the lighthouse – Where the battle starts, it is a large clear area with precipitous cliffs to the south and east and the lighthouse proper along the north edge. The staris to the west are blocked off for the battle.


First Floor – This spacious, rectangular room has two rows of potted plants flanking the path to the broken elevator, there is a set of stairs leading to the second floor on the left. To the sides of the room, past the plants are tables with two chairs apiece. 


Second Floor – This room is the same size and shape as the floor below, but it has a large wall running down the middle of the room from the north wall to the center, creating a U-like shape. The stairs from the First Floor and the ladder to the Third Floor are in the opposite extremes of the U. 


Third Floor A – The Third Floor is a circular room, slightly smaller in diameter than the preceding room, split into two parts by a wall, Part A is the north eastern fourth and Part B is the remaining three fourths. Part A has two windows and both ladders, up and down, are close to each other.


Fourth Floor A – The fourth Floor is the mirror image of the Third Floor, with Part A being the three fourths part of the room. There is only a ladder going down, but there is a doorway leading to empty air in the extreme eastern wall. Any Pokémon using this doorway will fall onto the roof of the Second Floor. There is another window in the exterior wall beside the north aligned interior wall.


Second Floor Roof – This is the same size as the First and Second Floors, and has a bit of space between the edge and the wall of the Third Floor. The entrance to the Third Floor is in the southern wall. There isn’t much railing.


Third Floor B – The rest of the Third Floor. It has a few windows and the ladder up is in the northern part.


Fourth Floor B – Just like Third Floor A, only in the northwest corner.


Fifth Floor – A circular room with an interior wall running from the north wall to the center of the room. The ladder up is just to the east of the interior wall.


Lens Room – This is the top of the lighthouse, the ladder is inside a circle of lenses with an exit at the south edge. The walls of the room are made of glass with steel supports. The elevator at the north wall is broken, just like the one in the First Floor, but there is a league Kadabra next to it, which can be asked to teleport Pokémon only to the First Floor.
*Additional Rules:* Falling damage might be determined like the damage from Sky Drop, but that’s up to the ref. Pokémon are sent out in the outside field, no matter where their ally fainted. Pokémon and their trainers are in constant communication, despite being in different areas because of the Kadabra. Moving between areas requires one action.



The Pokémon League of Asber is a little quiet lately, but that isn’t stopping a pair of battlers with just a little experience under their collective belts as they decide to bring the league’s uniquely destructive brand of battling to an iconic Johto landmark — the Olivine Lighthouse. The citizens hold their breath in a mix of excitement and dread as the battlers approach — it’s only been a few months since another pair of Asber Trainers shattered some windows in the nearby Battle Tower, and it’s with cautious interest that the citizens hope for similarly tame results.

The referee marks out the opening boundaries of the match, although they’re sure to expand as the Pokémon move into the building itself. On one side, Cynder sends out his Bronzor, Relic, a blue-green metal mirror that hangs low in the air, indicating its Ability by its inability to levitate high enough to avoid Ground-type moves. On the opposite side, Stryke picks Saganaki, a Magby, to counter the Steel-type foe. The volcanic baby Pokémon chirrups, a stray ember flying out of its mouth, while Relic gleams mysteriously. The referee waves his flag, and the battle begins!

*Team Cynder (OOO)*

*Relic (X) the Bronzor*
*<Heatproof>* Fire’s power is weakened.
*@Weakness Policy* Raises Atk and Sp. Atk when hit super-effectively.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 23
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Glinting in the sun.
*Commands:* Swagger ~ Enter Building ~ Calm Mind / Chill

*Team Stryke (OOO)*

*Saganaki (OPA!!) (M) the Magby*
*<Flame Body>* Has a 30% chance of burning attacking Pokémon on contact.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 83
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Revving up his heat.
*Commands:* Thief / Focus Energy ~ Swagger / Double Team ~ Flame Charge / Sunny Day

First things first — Saganaki doesn’t want his foe to be able to activate the official-looking piece of paper taped to its back that promises strength at a moment of weakness. Sidling up to the bronze mirror, he gasps and points at Relic’s Trainer to get the Bronzor to turn around, then snatches the paper away. Or... that’s what he tries to do, at least, but he finds his hand simply going through the paper as if it weren’t there! Puzzled and upset, he lashes out with a punch, and the Bronzor melts away to reveal a black-furred, vulpine Pokémon that clearly has no piece of paper. Cackling, Houdini the Zorua prances around in a mockery of Saganaki’s confusion, leaving the Magby’s ears steaming with anger and embarassment.

Infuriated, Saganaki tries to focus on his commands, but all he can think of is outrage and fury. All thoughts of performing a Swagger of his own gone, he winds up for another punch, but trips and falls when the Zorua trots out of his path and up the stairs into the tower.

The Magby grumbles and dusts himself off. He’ll give that braggart a piece of his mind, that’s what he’ll do! Yeah! He breaks out into a run to catch up, but catches his foot on the first stair and finds himself flat on his face once again. Chuckling, Houdini blows a raspberry at his foe before curling up calmly in the center of the room to meditate. After all, he’s doing fine now, but it’s always a good idea to seize the opportunity to rest. Who knows what might be coming next round?

*Team Cynder (OOO)*

*Houdini (M) the Zorua*
*<Illusion>* Disguises itself as another Pokémon.
*██████████* 96% Health
*██████████* 94% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Sp. Attack +1, Sp. Defense +1.
*Condition:* Meditating calmly.
*Commands used:* Swagger ~ enter first floor ~ Calm Mind

*Team Stryke (OOO)*

*Saganaki (OPA!!) (M) the Magby*
*<Flame Body>* Has a 30% chance of burning attacking Pokémon on contact.
*█████████* 88% Health
*██████████* 95% Energy
*Speed:* 83
*Status:* Attack +2. Severely confused (40% chance of failure).
*Condition:* Bruised and ticked off.
*Commands used:* Thief ~ (confused) ~ (confused)



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Sendout

 100% health, 100% energy
 100% health, 100% energy

Action One

_Saganaki uses Thief._
~ Thief has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Houdini’s Illusion was lifted!
~ Thief’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 70.
~ *Base power 6%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 0.67 since Dark is not very effective against Dark = *Houdini takes 4% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* = *Saganaki expends 3% energy.*
~ Houdini has no item to steal.

_Houdini uses Swagger._
~ Swagger has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 79.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Houdini expends 4% energy.*
~ Saganaki’s Attack was raised by two stages.
~ Saganaki is severely confused (50% chance of failure).

 96% health, 96% energy
 100% health, 97% energy

Action Two

Saganaki is confused (50% chance of failure).
~ Saganaki fails his confusion check with a roll of 16.
~ *Base damage 4%* + no STAB + 2 Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for a typeless attack = *Saganaki deals 6% damage to himself.*
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Saganaki expends 2% energy.*
~ Saganaki’s confusion check improves by 5% to a 45% chance of failure.

_Houdini moves to the First Floor._

 96% health, 96% energy
 94% health, 95% energy

Action Three

Saganaki is confused (45% chance of failure).
~ Saganaki fails his confusion check with a roll of 19.
~ *Base damage 4%* + no STAB + 2 Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for a typeless attack = *Saganaki deals 6% damage to himself.*
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Saganaki expends 2% energy.*
~ Saganaki’s confusion check improves by 5% to a 40% chance of failure.

_Houdini uses Calm Mind._
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Houdini expends 2% energy.*
~ Houdini’s Sp. Atk. and Sp. Def. were raised by one stage each.

 96% health, 94% energy
 88% health, 95% energy



*Arena*
Olivine Lighthouse is still standing tall, undamaged by the battle. Some citizens have gathered around the base to watch.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Saganaki (83) > Houdini (65).
*2.* Since Houdini disguised himself as Relic, Cynder will be obliged to use Relic as one of his other two Pokémon later in the battle.
*3.* Saganaki was severely confused and failed both of his confusion checks. Self-inflicted damage doesn’t count toward improving confusion, so he’s still severely confused.
*Next round,* Cynder attacks first, followed by Stryke.


----------



## Cynder

Houdini, *Toxic* him if he comes through the door on the first action, on other actions just skip straight to *Night Daze*. Should he not enter your presence on the first action, *Calm Mind* again, if he's still not there on the second action, or if he's protected use *Double Team*, max clones. Once He is inside use *Night Daze*, or if he's protecting use *Agility*. If he's not inside by the third action *go up the stairs to the first floor*.

* Toxic / Calm Mind ~ Night Daze / Double Team ~ Night Daze / Agility / Use Stairs*


----------



## Stryke

Wha... an illusion?? How could this have hap_pun_ed?? And a status effect... last time I got one of those, it didn't end too well... this could be trouble.

Anyway, being swaggered is annoying, so just use *Rest* until it works. And if you manage to successfully use Rest before our turn is up, then... just sleep, since you can't do anything, really...

*Rest~Rest/Do nothing~Rest/Do nothing*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Two*​
*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 96%
Energy: 94%
Commands: Toxic / Calm Mind ~ Night Daze / Double Team ~ Night Daze / Agility / Use Stairs
- Meditating calmly. +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 88%
Energy: 95%
Commands: Rest ~ Rest / Do Nothing ~ Rest / Do Nothing
- Bruised and ticked off. +2 Attack. Severely confused.

Saganaki lies on his back, staring queasily at the sky. The tower looming overhead tilts and blurs like the magby's been spinning in circles instead of just trying to run in a straight line, and it doesn't seem to be calming down no matter how long he lies here. On the one hand, Saganaki would _love_ to get that smug zorua back--see if he's so smirky after he's met one of Saganaki's fire punches! On the other... on the other, it's honestly kind of comfortable here on the ground. Anytime the magby starts to raise his head the whole world lurches alarmingly so, you know what? Maybe he'll just stay right where he is. Take a little nap. See if he feels better afterwards.

Meanwhile, Houdini isn't feeling like a nap at all. He wants to fight! Watching that magby blunder around like an idiot is quality entertainment. But he can't even see Saganaki from here, and as the minutes stretch on and on it becomes clear that the magby's not going to show up for a while at least.

It's not so bad at first. Houdini stays where he is, gets in a few minutes of quality meditation. But his zen can only last so long. Soon he's feeling restless.

Houdini gets up. He chases himself around the room, illusion-doubles flickering in and out of existence all around him, until the room is filled with four cavorting zorua instead of one. But tag for one can only be entertaining for so long, and in the end Houdini sighs and trots over to the door, looking out to find Saganaki sprawled, senseless in slumber at the bottom of the stairs. Doesn't look like he'll be waking soon, either.

Houdini bares his teeth in frustration. This would be the perfect time to get the drop on the magby. How much fun would it be to spook him right out of his sleep? But no. His trainer wants him to leave, to get to the high ground while he has the chance. Houdini stays watching a few seconds longer, willing Saganaki to wake up and _fight_, but the magby just keeps snoozing. Houdini lets out a faint sigh, and then he and his three clones turn and climb the steps up to the second floor of he lighthouse.

Shortly after the zorua leaves, Saganaki wakes up. He yawns and rubs his eyes, then stops when that sets the world to spinning again. The minor bruises he's sustained are all better, but it seems he's about as off-kilter as he was earlier. The magby groans and eases his eyes shut again. It's going to be a long battle.

*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 96%
Energy: 88%
Used: Calm Mind ~ Double Team ~ Climb Stairs
- Bored. On the second floor. Has three clones. +2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 83%
Used: Rest ~ Nothing ~ Nothing
- Bleary. +2 Attack. Moderately confused.

*Final Notes*
- Rest doesn't heal confusion (or attraction), but relaxing and sleeping for a while did reduce Saganaki's confusion severity a little more than if he'd been active during that time.
- Let's get this show back on the road! Finchwidget's up next.



Spoiler: numbers



Houdini (M) the Zorua <Illusion>
96%
94%
Speed: 65
Stats: +1 atk/spatk, -1 def/spdef

Saganaki (OPA!!) (M) the Magby <Flame Body>
88%
95%
Speed: 83
Stats: +1 atk/spatk, -1 def/spdef

-- Begin Action Round --

Saganaki's command: rest
!confusion check: 40%
Roll: 10
Energy: 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: 4% restored
!extra effect: slp

Houdini's command: calm mind
Energy: 2%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: spattkup/spdefup

Round One Results

Houdini
96%
92%

Saganaki
92%
91%

-- Begin Action Round --

Saganaki's command: sleep
Energy: 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: 4% restored

Houdini's command: double team
Energy: 3%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: clones created x3

Round Two Results

Houdini
96%
89%

Saganaki
96%
87%

-- Begin Action Round --

Saganaki's command: sleep
Energy: 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: 4% restored

Houdini's command: climb stairs
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Round Three Results

Houdini
96%
88%

Saganaki
100%
83%


----------



## Stryke

Just for clarification: is Saganaki still asleep, or has he awoken?


----------



## Negrek

He's awake.


----------



## Stryke

Alrighty, lets treat this battle like a computer with a minor technical problem and restart it! Thanks for taking on the battle, Negrek, I really appreciate it!

I imagine that Houdini will be going after you now, but in case he doesn't for whatever reason, set up a *Smokescreen* if you can. Regardless if you successfully smoked the place or not, if Houdini still hasn't come down by the third action, then make as many *Double Team* clones as you can. If he does come down, then hit him with a *Mega Kick*. If that works, then just kick up some *Heat Waves*.

*Mega Kick/Smokescreen~Mega Kick/Heat Wave/Smokescreen~Mega Kick/Heat Wave/Double Team xMAX*


----------



## Cynder

Come down? That's no fun. Houdini, focus your energy into a *Swords Dance*, then *Bounce* through the ceiling, preferably landing on the roof.


If you think that's a really bad idea, add to your previous meditations with a *Nasty Plot*, and start preparing for action with *Hone Claws*.


*Swords Dance / Nasty Plot ~ Bounce (through ceiling) / Hone Claws ~ (land on roof) / Hone Claws*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Three*​
*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 96%
Energy: 88%
Commands: Swords Dance / Nasty Plot ~ Bounce (through ceiling) / Hone Claws ~ (land on roof) / Hone Claws
- Bored. On the second floor. Has three clones. +2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 93%
Commands: Mega Kick / Smokescreen ~ Mega Kick / Heat Wave / Smokescreen ~ Mega Kick / Heat Wave / Double Team xMAX
- Bleary. +2 Attack. Moderately confused.

Saganaki gets to his feet in slow stages, pausing frequently to let the world around him settle and the churning in his stomach slow. Ordinarily he'd be worried about Houdini getting the drop on him while he's vulnerable, but at this point the magby's decided he's too sick and tired to care. Even once he's regained his feet, the magby doesn't do anything but stand and wait for Houdini to appear. And wait. And wait.

Saganaki blows out an exasperated cloud of smoke. So much for his fearsome opponent, then. He releases more and more smoke, seeing no reason to even move from his spot, if his opponent can't be bothered to come calling, either. Soon a dense cloud of smoke shrouds the entrance to the lighthouse, Saganaki barely visible at its center.

Meanwhile, Houdini's assessing the roof. The zorua stands with head thrown back, staring at the boards up overhead. His trainer wants him to bounce... _through_ that? And land on the roof? That ceiling, though, it looks pretty solid. Most of the lighthouse is weathered stone or concrete, built to withstand wind and waves alike out here in the harbor. Just how thick is the ceiling, anyway?

Houdini has to admit he might be able to bust through. Theoretically, and with a swords dance boost? Sure. Is he going to enjoy busting through? Absolutely, definitely not. So instead he, too, stays where he is, fuming and plotting and letting his mind run wild, seeking alternative ways of gaining an advantage over Saganaki. Not that he really needs to, honestly. The way the battle's been going for the magby, Houdini's beginning to feel sorry for him.

Meanwhile, Saganaki would probably like less of the pity and more of Houdini actually showing up to battle him. The magby stays where he is, pouring on more and more smoke until the cloud around him is thick and choking, so dense he can't even see the wall of the lighthouse rising up in front of him. Up above, Houdini settles down to do his nails, scraping his claws back and forth against each other to sharpen them. Truthfully, this battle hasn't been a lot of fun for him, either; he'd rather be using these things than getting them ready.

In the end, Saganaki just can't stand around doing nothing any longer. He's actually feeling much better--clear-headed, despite the smoke lingering in the air around him. It's not entirely safe to take off running in conditions like these, but Saganaki doesn't care. He's just tired of waiting around, and it feels good to be moving again, although even at his most speedy, the magby can't manage to move much quicker than an ordinary human. It's fast enough, though, and in a matter of seconds he's joined by three perfect duplicate, illusory clones to confound Houdini, should the zorua ever show his face.

*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 96%
Energy: 82%
Commands: Nasty Plot ~ Hone Claws x2
- _Really_ bored. On the second floor. Has three clones. +2 Attack, +4 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 78%
Commands: Smokescreen x2 ~ Double Team
- Concealed deep in the smoke. Mildly confused. Has three clones. +2 Attack

*Terrain Notes*
A large, thick cloud of smoke swirls outside the lighthouse's main entrance.

*Final Notes*
- I wasn't really sold on Houdini bouncing through the roof. It looks pretty solid to me. But, for future reference, you don't need to spend an action bouncing up and then another to come down if you don't want to--you can do a complete bounce attack in a single action.
- Cynder next.


----------



## Cynder

Oh well. It would have looked cool, but I agree with you on the difficulty of the stunt.

Let's start with boosting something else this round: speed. Use *Agility*, to climb the stairs, if you can. If you can't do both in the same action, *climb the stairs to the third floor*, if you could use both, *Agility to climb the stairs to the fourth floor*. Really, whatever you do on the first action, keep going up on the second. Finally, if you are on the third floor on your last action, *climb the stairs to the fourth floor*; if you are on the fourth floor use *Nasty Plot* once more.

*Agility (up stairs, if possible) ~ Agility (up stairs, if possible) / climb stairs ~ Nasty Plot / climb stairs*


----------



## Negrek

DQ warning for Finchwidget. Since it's been a while, I'll give *one week* for commands.


----------



## Stryke

Alright, I'm sick of this waiting crap, it's time to actually do some stuff. Opa, quickly *run over to the northeastern corner of the room*. Once you get over there, fire off a couple *Lava Plumes*. Hopefully, you should be right underneath Houdini, and if that's the case, then the Lava Plumes should hit him dead on. If the ceiling looks to be sturdy enough to withstand a geyser of magma like that, then fire off some more *Smokescreens.* Maybe we can smoke them out of the lighthouse if that doesn't work...

*Run over to northeast corner of room~Lava Plume straight up/Smokescreen~Lava Plume straight up/Smokescreen*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Four*​
*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 96%
Energy: 82%
Commands: Agility (up stairs, if possible) ~ Agility (up stairs, if possible) / climb stairs ~ Nasty Plot / climb stairs
- _Really_ bored. On the second floor. Has three clones. +2 Attack, +4 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 78%
Commands: Run over to northeast corner of room ~ Lava Plume straight up / Smokescreen ~ Lava Plume straight up / Smokescreen
- Concealed deep in the smoke. Mildly confused. Has three clones. +2 Attack

After the effort involved in putting together his smokescreen, Saganaki isn't totally thrilled to be abandoning it, but the prospect of actually getting to attack more than overrides his reluctance. The magby dashes up the step and into the lighthouse proper, staggering a little as the last of the dizziness from his confusion throws him off-balance, but the fit passes without major consequences. Saganaki reaches the northeast corner of the first-floor room, unaware that up above Houdini's putting still more distance between himself and his opponent.

The zorua sprints up the lighthouse steps, bouncing from one side of the staircase to the other as he challenges himself to take the climb two, then three steps at a time. His clones bounce around him, weaving around each other in complex patterns, so the staircase appears filled with leaping, pirouetting zorua. No sooner has Houdini reached the third floor than he dashes over to the next staircase and moves on to the fourth in just the same manner. Houdini has to admit: he'd rather be smacking Saganaki around, but this is pretty fun.

He has to slow down again on the fourth floor, though, looking around for a good spot to settle down and get plotting. He has the floor to himself, of course, and there isn't much in the way of furniture for him to make use of. On top of that, it's rather... warm. Unusually warm. Houdini looks down at his paws, confused, as the tile beneath them heats up. Too late does he realize that an attack must be incoming and try to throw himself aside. The tiles erupt upward, letting a geyser of brilliant red-orange magma spew up from below. A good quarter of the floor is consumed by the spewing lava, and it wipes out all Houdini's clones at a stroke, sending the zorua himself stumbling away, spattered with clots of lava. He rolls around unhappily, getting as much of the burning stuff off him as he can while the eruption behind him subsides. All in all, he figures it could have been worse: if he'd been closer to the ground, the lava probably would have enveloped him completely. Even so, he's felt better.

The zorua keeps cogitating, lying where he fell and cooking up the very _best_ revenge against Saganaki. Unfortunately for him, though, the magby doesn't let up with the attacks, and a few seconds later an ominous rumbling heralds another fountain of molten rock. Houdini scrambles to his feet and runs, but he can't escape the attack entirely, once again getting splattered by a bit of wayward lava.

*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 86%
Energy: 78%
Used: Agility (up stairs) x2 ~ Nasty Plot
- Not so bored anymore. On the fourth floor. +2 Attack, +6 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 72%
Used: Run over to northeast corner of room ~ Lava Plume x2
- Happy to be going on the offensive. On the ground floor. Has three clones. +2 Attack

*Terrain Notes*
A cloud of smoke lingers outside the lighthouse's main entrance, although it's beginning to disperse on the wind. Every floor ground to fourth has a large, irregular hole in the northeast corner, ringed by scorched and crumbling floor tiles and puddles of cooling lava.

*Final Notes*
- I was a little iffy on whether lava plume would reach four stories high, but the description does make it sound like it goes up a fair ways. However, the damage to Houdini was reduced because he caught only the very tip of the attack.
- Really sorry how long it took me to get to this one! Do feel free to poke me if it's been a month or so since I did a reffing--if it's taken that long it's usually not because I'm busy, but because I've forgotten. :X
- Finchwidget next.


----------



## Negrek

DQ warning for Finchwidget. Forty-eight hours for commands.


----------



## Stryke

Eeeeeeexcellent, everything is going just as according to plan... OK Opa, what I want you to do now is this; see that giant hole? The one right above you that you made with the power of liquid rock? I want you to look straight up into that and fire off a *Clear Smog* straight up into the hole as hard as you can. I know that if Houdini ever comes and faces you like a man, you won't want to be on the receiving end of that +6 boosted Special Attack, so lets get that out of the picture. After that, use *Clear Smog* again just for good measure, then *climb up those stairs.*

*Clear Smog~Clear Smog~Climb Those Steps*


----------



## Cynder

*Protect ~ Torment ~ Night Daze*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Five*​
*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 86%
Energy: 78%
Commands: Protect ~ Torment ~ Night Daze 
- Not so bored anymore. On the fourth floor. +2 Attack, +6 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 72%
Commands: Clear Smog x2 ~ Climb Stairs
- Happy to be going on the offensive. On the ground floor. Has three clones. +2 Attack

Saganaki's incredibly pleased with his handiwork, staring admiringly up at the successive holes in each floor overhead, still red-molten around the edges where his lava plumes burned through. _This_ is more like it. _This_ is a battle! And even though he can't see Houdini, precisely, he doesn't need to. The magby tips his head back and blows out a cloud of whitish smoke, which drifts sullenly towards the ceiling and through its hole, spreading and dispersing as it goes.

But this time Houdini, far above, is prepared. The zorua curls up, still on the floor, and erects a barrier of pure energy around himself, one that proves more than capable of blocking what wisps of clear smog make it all the way up to the fourth floor. And as soon as they stop coming, as soon as Houdini figures the coast's clear, he's up on his paws and over to the edge of the gaping hole, peering down and yipping to Saganaki: how pathetic! There's no way that attack's going to work. Why doesn't the magby get creative instead of relying on the same attacks all the time? At the least he could pick attacks that actually work! There's no way Saganaki's going to win if he keeps on with _that_ kind of nonsense.

The magby clenches a fist, trying to shake the zorua's words. But Houdini's right--that attack didn't really do anything, did it? He could see it falling apart before it even reached the ceiling. There's no point in trying that again--no point in just wasting energy! The magby dashes up the stairs instead of producing another toxic cloud, chuffing out annoyed bursts of smoke as he goes. He's got to get closer to Houdini if he's going to attack properly.

Meanwhile the zorua runs around the edge of the lava plume hole, peering below while shadows gather around him. It's hard to see Saganaki from this angle, and the magby is of course still far away, but Houdini tries an attack nonetheless. The zorua sends a pulse of darkness down at the running Saganaki, and through sheer luck, a bit of it manages to reach the magby. Or so it appears, anyway; the magby simply disintegrates when the dark energy bites into it, revealing it as nothing more than one of Saganaki's clones.

*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 86%
Energy: 66%
Used: Protect ~ Torment ~ Night Daze 
- Doing okay. On the fourth floor. +2 Attack, +6 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 67%
Used: Clear Smog ~ Clear Smog (failed) ~ Climb Stairs
- More determined than ever. On the first floor. Tormented (three more actions) Has two clones. +2 Attack

*Final Notes*
- Since the pokémon are still a couple floors apart, it will be hard for them to hit each other with most distance attacks, and the power of those moves, if they do hit their targets, will be reduced.
- Stat boosts generally last around five rounds before fading; that means that Houdini's initial calm mind boosts will disappear next round, then the next set of calm mind boosts the next, etc.
- Cynder first next round.




Spoiler: numbers



Houdini's command: protect
Energy:
Base 2% + 1% attack = 3% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Saganaki's command: clear smog
Energy:
Base 3%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action One Results --

Houdini
86
75

Saganaki
100
69

-- Begin Action Two --

Houdini's command: torment
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: tormented

Saganaki's command: clear smog
!fails
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Two Results --

Houdini
86
71

Saganaki
100
68

-- Begin Action Three --

Houdini's command: night daze
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 95% - 20% distance = 75%
Roll: 16
		HIT!
!clone roll: 3
clone destroyed
Damage: n/a

Saganaki's command: climb stairs
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Three Results --

Houdini
86
66

Saganaki
100
67


----------



## Cynder

First and foremost, *Protect* if Saganaki decides to send any more of those Clear Smogs your way, or if he tries to burn or poison you (generally, Protect if you see any purple or purple-white projectiles headed your way, or any whitish clouds). Should he Protect, of if you would double Protect use *Double Team*. Then, once you have decided that he is not doing any of the above use *Night Daze*

*Protect / Double Team / Night Daze ~ Protect / Double Team / Night Daze ~ Protect / Double Team / Night Daze*


----------



## Negrek

Late DQ warning for Stryke! Let's have those commands in the next forty-eight hours, please.


----------



## Stryke

As fun as staying on this first floor was, we should probably part ways pretty soon, Opa; it's probably time we catch up to Houdini. But, we shan't leave without a parting gift! First, send a *Clear Smog* up to him. If it manages to nab him, so much the better. If it doesn't, well, then he'll have Protected for naught, making him an easy target for another *Lava Plume* straight up the hole the previous one made (or at least as close as you can get it). And after you've given him all those lovely gifts, *head on up to the second floor.*

*Clear Smog straight up~Lava Plume straight up~Go to 2nd floor*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Six*​
*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 86%
Energy: 66%
Commands: Protect / Double Team / Night Daze ~ Protect / Double Team / Night Daze ~ Protect / Double Team / Night Daze
- Doing okay. On the fourth floor. +2 Attack, +6 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 67%
Commands: Clear Smog straight up ~ Lava Plume straight up ~ Go to 2nd floor
- More determined than ever. On the first floor. Tormented (three more actions) Has two clones. +2 Attack

Houdini growls to himself, frustrated by the failure of his night daze and even more frustrated that now he has to sit and wait, to see what his opponent's going to do. Not that he _wants_ to have anything to do with Saganaki's poisonous attacks, and the very second Houdini sees white whisps of vapor drifting from the magby's bill he throws up a tough energy shield. The clear smog drifts upwards, thinning as it goes, but a few tendrils coil around the outside of Houdini's protect, setting up a faint hissing noise as they disintegrate against the energy barrier.

As soon as the air's clear, Houdini lets the protect fall and jumps to his feet, sprinting around and around the charred hole in the fourth floor. It feels good to be up and moving, even if he isn't going to attack. The zorua's reality-warping powers distort the air around him until a dark illusion takes shape, four new zorua appearing to chase after him while he runs.

Unfortunately for Houdini, the lava isn't fooled.

The zorua yelps and races away from the hole in the floor as it, once again, erupts with fiery molten rock. The lava plume leaves nowhere to hide, spewing droplets of molten rock in all direction. Even away from the main column of the attack, Houdini can't avoid all of them, and his new clones vanish when the burning lava hits him.

It's nowhere near as bad as it _could_ be, absolutely nowhere near, but the attack still leaves Houdini cowering up against the wall, as furious as he is fearful of venturing out and potentially getting hit with more fire. As soon as the lava plume recedes, sinking down below the level of the floor, he dashes forward, staring down and once again trying to locate Saganaki.

The magby's on the move, dashing up the stairs towards the second floor. Houdini's fur ripples a moment, dark currents of energy moving through it, and then he releases a night daze at the trio of magby running below. Once again his outside shot actually hits--and slams into the stairs, having burst another insubstantial clone. Saganaki glances up when Houdini howls in frustration, but he doesn't stop running, and moments later he's reached the second floor, that much closer to his furious opponent.

*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 86%
Energy: 66%
Used: Protect ~ Double Team ~ Night Daze
- Incredibly frustrated. On the fourth floor. +2 Attack, +5 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 67%
Used: Clear Smog straight up ~ Lava Plume straight up ~ Go to 2nd floor
- Feeling pretty good. On the second floor. Has one clone. +1 Attack

*Terrain Notes*
There are a series of wide, char-edged holes on each level of the lighthouse, their rims ringed with cooling lava.

*Final Notes*
- Stryke first next round.



Spoiler: calcs



Houdini's command: protect
Energy:
Base 2% + 1% attack = 3% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Saganaki's command: clear smog
Energy:
Base 3%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action One Results --

Houdini
86
63

Saganaki
100
64

-- Begin Action Two --

Houdini's command: double team
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: clones created x4

Saganaki's command: lava plume
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 1
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% * 1.25 STAB - 2% boosts + 2% stat - 5% distance = 5% damage
!extra effect: brn (30%)
Roll: 9
no effect

-- Action Two Results --

Houdini
81
59

Saganaki
100
60

-- Begin Action Three --

Houdini's command: night daze
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 95% - 20% distance = 75%
Roll: 15
		HIT!
!clone roll: 1
clone destroyed
Damage: n/a

Saganaki's command: go up to second floor
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Three Results --

Houdini
81
54

Saganaki
100
59


----------



## Stryke

OK, you're getting a bit too low on energy and clones for my comfort here, so fire off a *Double Team* with as many clones as you can make, and then just *Chill* this time. However, if you hear Houdini trying to sneak onto the second floor roof, start firing off *Lava Plumes* through said roof.

*Double Team xMAX/Lava Plume~Chill/Lava Plume~Chill/Lava Plume*


----------



## Cynder

It appears that I forgot to post commands. Sorry for the wait.

Hmm. I going to ask you to try something that might be stupid. Try to get an angle on the second floor through the hole Saganaki created and *Bounce* to it. If you can't find a good angle just climb down the stairs like a normal pokemon. Then *Feint Attack* and *Night Daze* if you can.

*Bounce / Descend ~ Feint Attack / Descend ~ Night Daze / Feint Attack*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Seven*​
*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 86%
Energy: 66%
Commands: Bounce / Descend ~ Feint Attack / Descend ~ Night Daze / Feint Attack
- Incredibly frustrated. On the fourth floor. +2 Attack, +5 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 67%
Commands: Double Team xMAX / Lava Plume ~ Chill / Lava Plume ~ Chill / Lava Plume
- Feeling pretty good. On the second floor. Has one clone. +1 Attack

Houdini peers down through the hole in the floor, sizing up his options. Yes, he can probably make the jump down there; he's even more confident in his aiming abilities than usual, in fact. The zorua judges carefully, lines himself up, then springs into the air. He sails down two floors to land precisely where he wanted to, just on the edge of the gaping hole in the second floor.

Unfortunately, what this earns him is a huge cascade of lava straight to the face. A flustered Saganaki, far from _hearing_ the zorua making his way down, finds him suddenly _right there in front of him oh god_, and unleashes his fire accordingly.

Houdini howls and struggles out from under the wave of magma, burned and disoriented and retreating into the shadows for defense as much as anything else. The feint attack lets him maneuver around Saganaki without drawing attention to himself, but once he pounces on the magby, Saganaki simply rounds on him and launches another lava plume, adding to the magma coating the zorua's fur and worsening his existing burns.

Houdini fights back again, this time with a pulse of dark energy that temporarily blinds Saganaki and sends him reeling back. It's no good, though; Saganaki recovers a moment later, another lava plume hits home, and Houdini's left wretched and in pain, half-buried in cooling magma.

*Cynder (OOO)*

Houdini (M) <Illusion>
Health: 46% (capped)
Energy: 45%
Used: Bounce ~ Feint Attack ~ Night Daze
- Wishing he'd never come down here. On the second floor. Severely burned (5%/round). +2 Attack, +4 Special Attack, +4 Speed, +2 Accuracy

*Finchwidget (OOO)*

Saganaki (OPA!!) <Flame Body>
Health: 74%
Energy: 47%
Used: Lava Plum x3
- AAAAAA GET AWAY FROM ME! On the second floor.

*Terrain Notes*
There are a series of wide, char-edged holes on each level of the lighthouse, their rims ringed with cooling lava. The second floor is a mess of magma, which is piled up in ridges as much as three feet deep. A thin layer of cooled stone lies over most of it, but it would be easy to punch through to the still-molten core beneath.

*Final Notes*
- Saganaki's first lava plume was a critical hit.
- The secod lava plume worsened Houdini's burn.
- Cynder next



Spoiler: calcs



Houdini's command: bounce @ second floor
Energy:
Base 5% / 2 = 3% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Saganaki's command: lava plume
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 20
!crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB - 1% boost + 2% stat + 4% crit = 15% damage
!extra effect: brn (30%)
Roll:  20
!brn

-- End of Action Damages --

Houdini: 1% brn

-- Action One Results --

Houdini
65
51

Saganaki
100
55

-- Begin Action Two --

Houdini's command: feint attack
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: n/a
!crit roll: 11
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 * 0.66 -> base 4% + 1% STAB + 2% boost + 2% stat = 9% damage

Saganaki's command: lava plume
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 5
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB - 1% boost + 2% stat = 11% damage
!extra effect: brn (30%)
Roll:  18
!brn worsened

-- End of Action Damages --

Houdini: 1% brn

-- Action Two Results --

Houdini
53
49

Saganaki
91
51

-- Begin Action Three --

Houdini's command: night daze
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 10
no crit
Damage:
Pow 85 -> base 8.5% + 2.125% STAB + 5% boost + 2% stat = 17% damage
!extra effect: accdown (40%)
Roll: 6
no effect

Saganaki's command: lava plume
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 7
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB - 1% boost + 2% stat = 11% damage
!extra effect: brn (30%)
Roll:  13
no effect

-- End of Action Damages --

Houdini: 2% brn

-- Action Three Results --

Houdini
46 (cap!)
45

Saganaki
74
47


----------



## Cynder

I will say that Houdini was not trying to get to the Second Floor roof, he was trying to get to the Second Floor... floor.

Toxic until it sticks, then Night Dave. If Saganaki has clones or a sub, Hyper Voice.

*Toxic / Night Daze / Hyper Voice x3*


----------



## Negrek

> I will say that Houdini was not trying to get to the Second Floor roof, he was trying to get to the Second Floor... floor.


Yes, and that's where he landed! Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Negrek

DQ warning for Stryke. Call it a week for commands.


----------



## Stryke

It took me over a year to write this command so you can tell this'll be good decent ...a command. (Sorry for the inhumanely long wait, everyone!)

Alright, we're finally on the same floor after all this time, so let's show them how good your hand-to-hand combat is! Wait, actually, Houdini has paws, and you have... claws? Sharp nubs? I guess it's irrelevant. Anyway, let's give them a nice warm welcome handshake... and by that I mean Brick Break. Let's give them a nice warm welcome *Brick Break*. Follow that up with a *Facade*, and then top it off with a *Protect* for dessert.

*Brick Break~Facade~Protect*

(also cynder who is this night dave u mentioned)


----------

